# Happy Mabon



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)




----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

Thank you!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Bonfire tonight!


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Bonfire, friends, family and food. Thank you


----------



## miggyb (May 2, 2015)

Irish Pixie said:


> View attachment 69982


Colcannon(sp?) for my "witchie" granddaughter. Delayed, from last nite and our celebratory yearly treat and only food request. This yrs senior pic. My pride and joy!


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Your granddaughter is lovely, miggieb. 

I love colcannon made with potatoes, turnips, and cabbage.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Pixie...and those of the Pagan faith:


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

And this is why wise woman, herbalist, and holistic woman were burned at the stake...ignorance and misconception. Even those of us of the Pagan faith must endure others ridicule. Yes, really is quite sad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Aaaaand....here you go. 

The obligatory Origin of Holidays list. 

https://list25.com/25-popular-holidays-with-surprisingly-pagan-origins/


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

At first, I thought I was the one who was a mabon. I guess not.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)




----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

I don't prescribe to your form of dogma. I don't think it is appropriate for you to come onto a thread quoting from the bible when this is merely a time to welcome in Fall for some of us in a different way. Instead, you quote verses that call us names such as wicked and evil. I an neither of the two, as I doubt those who are Pagan and practice are either. Is it that hard for you to simply let someone who practices a different faith have their welcome of a season of change and move on? Why do you feel you must quote a book, written by men, with their own thoughts and interpretations, here? What do you think you are doing when doing so?

Fates blessings to you 4tu....and Happy Mabon to you as well....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

It could be that they feel compelled by religious fervor and the need to proselytize. 

Taking a nap would be a better choice.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> It could be that they feel compelled by religious fervor and the need to proselytize.
> 
> Taking a nap would be a better choice.


I think there is a reason religious threads were assigned to the darkroom. Like politics they tend to deteriorate rapidly into hiss n spit, peeing contests. Everyone likes to think that their God is better than any one else's. Me? I just try to get along with everyone.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Grey Mare said:


> That's just it though, were not saying our faith is better, or worse, than anyone else's, were only saying welcome Fall so to speak. It is others who are attempting to interject and say the above.


I could have said happy autumnal equinox but Mabon is much nicer sounding.


----------



## IndyDave (Jul 17, 2017)

I would like to wish everyone a great day regardless of what they may see in it!


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Yvonne's hubby said:


> I think there is a reason religious threads were assigned to the darkroom. Like politics they tend to deteriorate rapidly into hiss n spit, peeing contests. Everyone likes to think that their God is better than any one else's. Me? I just try to get along with everyone.


We don't move Merry Christmas or Happy Easter threads and I would expect members to respect other's beliefs.


----------



## po boy (Jul 12, 2010)

Grey Mare said:


> *Fates* blessings to you 4tu....and Happy Mabon to you as well....


"it was the fates".... Wish I could remember the author of some very good books about a young lady trying to get ahead and had a drunkard for a father. He couldn't hold a job or do anything honorable and when she confronted him he would say "It was the fates". That was part of the first book and I read two or three in that series...


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

It might be worth mentioning that a little respect goes a long way and we do have rules against evangelizing that mods will enforce. 

If you want someone to respect your beliefs, it might be a good idea to respect theirs.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I have edited my answer twice, and it now appears the post I was responding to has been deleted. 

Taking a time out to ponder.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

And here I thought the purpose of this thread was to give thanks and wish blessings to others because of the change in season. So, I gave mine....which was deleted. It appears that only certain types of blessings and praises were allowed in this thread. My bad.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Can we stop the whining and bristling? 

It’s a beautiful day. Be the bringer of peace.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

No the OP was one of the same kind of posts that that IP has posted over the many years she has been on HT. Posts that celebrate the seasons and the different things those seasons mean to us. Mother Nature at it's best.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Do you ladies have any celebrations to go to or plans for the fall season? The best thing about fall for me, is the hint of coolness now in the air to hint at cooler weather, the changing of the leaves always makes me smile, as well as the scent of bonfires and soon we can bring out sweatshirts and pants.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

In Missouri, I went to a couple of events. I have danced in moonlight a couple of times here in Texas. Now, celebrations are mainly small fire pit bonfires and good beer.


----------



## Irish Pixie (May 14, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> In Missouri, I went to a couple of events. I have danced in moonlight a couple of times here in Texas. Now, celebrations are mainly small fire pit bonfires and good beer.


Skyclad?


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Irish Pixie said:


> Skyclad?


Hehehehe no thanks...but...good beer in Texas, you mean Shiner Bock?! I can FINALLY get it here in VA....


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Shiner Bock is one option. 

We have many local breweries now in the Austin area. Working my way through them slowly.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> And here I thought the purpose of this thread was to give thanks and wish blessings to others because of the change in season. So, I gave mine....which was deleted. It appears that only certain types of blessings and praises were allowed in this thread. My bad.


A thread wishing others a Happy Mabon is intended to discuss Mabon rather than a reason to give others a healthy dose of Christianity.

I can assure you that any Merry Christmas or Happy Easter threads have been treated exactly the same.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you WR.....


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> A thread wishing others a Happy Mabon is intended to discuss Mabon rather than a reason to give others a healthy dose of Christianity.
> 
> I can assure you that any Merry Christmas or Happy Easter threads have been treated exactly the same.


Let's say someone started a thread that sang the praises of Hillary Clinton. And, then someone else, in the same thread, wrote a post that sang the praises of Donald Trump. Should the mods go in and delete the Donald Trump post(s) just because the thread was originally about Hillary Clinton? Right now the thread is drifting into a discussion of beer. Are these posts going to be cleaned up, too?


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Cabin Fever...I am sorry your so upset. The examples you mentioned have nothing to do with this. I really am not understanding why your so angry over a thread, that is Pagan in nature, you posted something that was Christian in nature, it was taken down. If you want to split hairs, go and look at how those of us who are Pagan were treated, and have been and will continue to be treated, even today when people claim they are more intelligent than their ancestors.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Grey Mare said:


> Cabin Fever...I am sorry your so upset. The examples you mentioned have nothing to do with this. I really am not understanding why your so angry over a thread, that is Pagan in nature, you posted something that was Christian in nature, it was taken down. If you want to split hairs, go and look at how those of us who are Pagan were treated, and have been and will continue to be treated, even today when people claim they are more intelligent than their ancestors.


I am not so upset at what happened in this thread as I am at the precedent that is being set by deleting posts in a thread that do not agree with the beliefs of the OP. Since when was a differing opinion not allowed? Since when was thread drift not allowed?

IMHO, this thread was about celebrating the fall season. IP posted a meme that celebrating the season and so did I. Her's was pagan-based, mine was Christian-based. We both were celebrating the season. My post did not proselytize, nor did it condemn paganism.

It is a dangerous precedent if mods start cleaning up threads when individual posts might offend the OP.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Cabin Fever said:


> I am not so upset at what happened in this thread as I am at the precedent that is being set by deleting posts in a thread that do not agree with the beliefs of the OP. Since when was a differing opinion not allowed? Since when was thread drift not allowed?
> 
> IMHO, this thread was about celebrating the fall season. IP posted a meme that celebrating the season and so did I. Her's was pagan-based, mine was Christian-based. We both were celebrating the season. My post did not proselytize, nor did it condemn paganism.
> 
> It is a bad precedent if mods start cleaning up threads when individual posts might offend the OP.


Thank you for explaining to me what you were annoyed about. Can you simply write that you welcome Fall in by doing....then list examples? I wouldn't mind reading about what your going to do. Do you have bonfires in your yard? Roast marshmallows? What do you love about the Fall season?


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Grey Mare said:


> Thank you for explaining to me what you were annoyed about. Can you simply write that you welcome Fall in by doing....then list examples? I wouldn't mind reading about what your going to do. Do you have bonfires in your yard? Roast marshmallows? What do you love about the Fall season?


We have campfires all spring, summer and fall long. 

What do I do to welcome the fall season? 

At the sight of every red, gold, yellow, crimson, and brown leaf I see in my home located in Minnesota's north country, I give thanks and praise the Master of Creation.

When I see and hear the giant V's of squawking Canada geese, trumpeter swans , and snow geese fly overhead, I give thanks and praise the Master of Creation.

During the deep fall night when I hear the last calls of the loons, or the local Barred owls and Great Horned owls, I give thanks and praise the Master of Creation.

When me and my wife spend a cool, crisp fall day in the our woods cutting and splitting firewood to warm our home, I give thanks and praise the Master of Creation.

That's what I do to celebrate Fall.


----------



## Grey Mare (Jun 28, 2013)

Thank you for sharing Cabin Fever...sounds wonderful, and a day, or evening spent with family or friends, is well spent indeed.


----------



## Bret (Oct 3, 2003)

Roger that. I give thanks for everything from Whom blessings flow. I receive all greetings that start with happy to be well intended. The Great Trail Maker does all of the translating for me. The smell of a camp fire is enough for me. Snacks to share with happy people around me is a bonus.

Large flocks of black birds flew over my head late yesterday. I gave thanks for the telling of the seasons change...and instinctly
put my arms over by my black cowboy hat, waiting for the fall out. I was spared. I said, "Thank you"


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> We have campfires all spring, summer and fall long.
> 
> What do I do to welcome the fall season?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Can we stop the whining and bristling?


Evidently some can not.
SSDD


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> Let's say someone started a thread that sang the praises of Hillary Clinton. And, then someone else, in the same thread, wrote a post that sang the praises of Donald Trump. Should the mods go in and delete the Donald Trump post(s) just because the thread was originally about Hillary Clinton? Right now the thread is drifting into a discussion of beer. Are these posts going to be cleaned up, too?


Perhaps you'd missed the rules that Austin set out but singing the praises of either will get the thread moved where it belongs.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> Perhaps you'd missed the rules that Austin set out but singing the praises of either will get the thread moved where it belongs.


This was just an analogy. Do I really have to come up with another analogy to fit General Chat criteria to get a thoughtful response? sheesh


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

I have been completely unaware of Mabon. Had to look it up to see what it was. We just call it the autumn or fall equinox. It is not a huge celebration here except for the First Nations peoples. Much more involved in their traditions. Local archaeologists and tribes are locating many old gravesites and restoring or moving cemeteries and have won several conservation awards. And for them the fall equinox is symbolic. The cemetery located at the foot of Two Mile Hill was officially closed in a ceremony for KDFN community members and the families of those buried at the site on the fall Equinox in 2013. A new cemetery developed by the First Nation for its people, located on Long Lake Road was officially opened on the same day in the fall of 2013.

We all do go party mad for the winter solstice since this marks the beginning of the end of darkness.


----------



## snowlady (Aug 1, 2011)

I am Christian but I thought it was nice (and appreciated) that someone wished me the love of friends and family and the beauty of the season. There is something special about a full moon on a beautiful fall night, it smells good, it is pretty, it's crisp and cool out, the leaves are rustling, the critters are wandering. No skyclad here either.


----------



## wr (Aug 10, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> This was just an analogy. Do I really have to come up with another analogy to fit General Chat criteria to get a thoughtful response? sheesh


To use an easy analogy, if someone started a Merry Christmas thread, mods will handle it in the very same way, as we have in the past. Members who wish to use the opportunity to malign Christians, Christmas or use the opportunity to promote other faiths, will also simply be deleted. 

There is no more need to turn a Pagan celebration into a debate over faith than to turn Easter into the same. If you'd been following the Virtual Coffee Shop thread, you may have noticed that it's also intended as a feel good thread and we're deleting comments intended for it to turn into a debate as well.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

wr said:


> To use an easy analogy, if someone started a Merry Christmas thread, mods will handle it in the very same way, as we have in the past. Members who wish to use the opportunity to malign Christians, Christmas or use the opportunity to promote other faiths, will also simply be deleted.
> 
> There is no more need to turn a Pagan celebration into a debate over faith than to turn Easter into the same. If you'd been following the Virtual Coffee Shop thread, you may have noticed that it's also intended as a feel good thread and we're deleting comments intended for it to turn into a debate as well.


I am really confused. Where did I turn this thread into a debate over beliefs. All I did was post a meme and then someone had you delete my post which celebrated the fall season.

For the record, if someone was to start a thread wishing everyone a Merry Christmas and other members chimed in with a "Happy Winter Solstice," "Happy Hanukkah," "Happy Holiday," "Happy Kwanzaa," or "Happy Ramadan" it would not bother me in the least. It's about celebrating the season and what the season means to you.

I thought this thread was all about celebrating the fall season. I also thought certain members were tolerant, open-minded, and all inclusive. I guess I was wrong on both counts.


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Cabin Fever said:


> I also thought certain members were tolerant, open-minded, and all inclusive.


Where did you get that idea?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am tolerant of most things, but grumpiness gets to me.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Fall is wonderful here and I am celebrating the colors.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

I don't see where it says that an HT member reported this thread.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I am tolerant of most things, but grumpiness gets to me.


Do you get grumpy when others are grumpy?

I'm an old guy from Minnesota. We're famous for being grumpy. They've even made movies about us!


----------



## keenataz (Feb 17, 2009)

Cabin Fever said:


> Do you get grumpy when others are grumpy?
> 
> I'm an old guy from Minnesota. We're famous for being grumpy. They've even made movies about us!


Hey go easy on yourself. From pictures I have seen, you are not that homely.


----------



## newfieannie (Dec 24, 2006)

I must say I didn't see anything wrong with CF post. I liked both his and IP's equally but what do I know. I'm all happy today. the humidity has gone and I'm decorating every thing in sight for this glorious Autumn~Georgia


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

I love fall... Only six more months until spring! In the meantime there is taters n gravy, hams, yams, punkin pies and a whole raft of beans n cornbread to be disposed of one bite at a time!


----------



## Bearfootfarm (Jul 13, 2006)

painterswife said:


> I don't see where it says that an HT member reported this thread.


Why would you?


----------



## no really (Aug 7, 2013)

Had a wonderful celebration lots of good food, beverages and plenty of thankfulness on a beautiful night. My special guy was here from the UK (Scotland) so it was especially good.


----------



## Evons hubby (Oct 3, 2005)

no really said:


> Had a wonderful celebration lots of good food, beverages and plenty of thankfulness on a beautiful night. My special guy was here from the UK (Scotland) so it was especially good.


Sounds like a really good time!


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

YES, grumpy is contagious. I had to make chocolate cupcakes and pulled pork sliders to overcome the emotions.


----------



## Clem (Apr 12, 2016)

Is this a *registered and insured* day care center?


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

For senior citizens? Nope


----------



## Cornhusker (Mar 20, 2003)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> YES, grumpy is contagious. I had to make chocolate cupcakes and pulled pork sliders to overcome the emotions.


I'm often grumpy...it's part of my charm.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

Grumpy is not charming to those that are not grumpy.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I am in the process of learning a new response to the grumpiness of others. 

Be very still. 
Establish eye contact. 
Smile. 
If you are out of arm’s reach, chuckle softly.


----------



## painterswife (Jun 7, 2004)

It is much more work to be grumpy than it is to just smile.


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Grumpy old men is a real thing. Something to do with their hormones which of course requires visiting the doctor.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

Women don't have to wait to get old


See how that works when you group people


----------



## emdeengee (Apr 20, 2010)

Women go through menopause which is completely hormonal at different ages (usually 40s to 50s) but face this reality and deal with it by seeking medical assistance. Grumpy old men is a real thing also to do with aging and hormonal changes and it happens later than middle age for most but unfortunately denial is very strong. But this behaviour is not as accepted by family, friends and employers as it used to be because there is a cure and people know this.


----------



## oneraddad (Jul 20, 2010)

It's like I have a disease so it's not my fault


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

But there is a cure.


----------

